# arrow straightener



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I tried one with aluminum arrows years ago and found it to be a bust. It could have been operator error, and that was at least 10 years ago. The way it was designed you put the shaft between two rollers about a foot apart, and had a lever in the middle to correct the bend. Never got one even close enough for my taste. Be sure and read some reviews. Current technology may be way better.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I dont have any experience with them. Once I bend an aluminum, I straighten it by hand as best as I can and use it for a junk arrow like for ***** or whatever. Save the new ones for deer. If its bent too bad to fool with it, I'll cut the bend out if its at the end and let somebody with a shorter draw use it.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Arrow straighteners can be a very effective tool, depending on how and where the shaft is bent. The expense of buying a new one though is quite high. Personally, I would just buy new arrow shafts, for the $300 a straightener costs...man that will buy quite few X7's!


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I use a Vador arrow straighteners with good results.
Arizona arrow straighteners are real nice and have seen used ones sell at reasonable prices.


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a straightner I'd sell $30.00 tyd. I've straightened alot of arrows with it just takes some practice. I just dont shoot aluminum arrows anymore. PM me if your interested.


----------



## woody912 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a Groves and with practice a really bent arrow can be made to shoot pretty well, at least as a practice arrow. I have also threaded an insert so I can drive it down a dented arrow and get the ding out of it. Thin wall arrows like 2413's, 2512's are harder to straighten, 2117's etc you can really work on


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh me, brings back memories. It can be done and is effective but requires alot of patience, for my time and money I replace the shaft.


----------

